# mDNS via L2TP



## Ajax (Sep 10, 2013)

I need some help with net/mrouted as I can't even understand their sample configuration 

I do have a L2TP connection to the remote site where FreeBSD 9.1 runs racoon from security/ipsec-tools and net/mpd5, providing L2TP/IPSec and OS X on a remote client my laptop. Everything works fine except the inability to access Bonjour services on the remote site which is important for some tasks.

_The r_emote network is 10.0.0.0/24 with local interface re0; there are also tun0 for WAN and ng0 when VPN is active; on the remote laptop the network is 192.168.0.1/24 and basically what I need is to make multicast packets on the re0 interface and 10.0.0/24 network to be visible on the ng0 interface and the 192.168.0.1/24 net.

Help please :r


----------

